# How long for timeline update



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi to all.
Actually I was wondering about the timeline update.
I applied for Federal Skilled Worker Visa in the month of October 2008.
When I check my status in the CIC website, it says visa applications submitted after 26th of February 2008 and before 30th of September 2008, will be updated in the period of January/February 2010. 
Any idea, when my turn might come?

I would appreciate if someone can put some light on it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

After finally receiving our visas a month or so ago my wife went back and looked at the timing site and it said 24-26 months from when we filed, which was about right. So from that we feel the info on the site is accurate (in the minuscule amount of info it provides!) so I'd guess you're soon to hear from CIC.


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

Snodge said:


> After finally receiving our visas a month or so ago my wife went back and looked at the timing site and it said 24-26 months from when we filed, which was about right. So from that we feel the info on the site is accurate (in the minuscule amount of info it provides!) so I'd guess you're soon to hear from CIC.


Thanks for your post. Great to know that you received your visa. 
Actually its the second half of February now. As mentioned in the website, it should have been updated by now. But it still says that "we couldn't find any information regarding your receipt no."
Don't know how long will it take to get some sort of information or update from them. This waiting period is stressful.


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

Is there anyone else who is in the same boat like mine? I mean, when you put your file no., you get a message that "we don't have any information for the details you have put". Has anyone got this kind of message from CIC website?


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry, I meant to write back yesterday and didn't have time but got reminded by an email this morning. 

Reading the text of the message you got brings back a vague memory from the beginnings of our process. My wife had been checking the site and got a response on her computer but I couldn't get it on mine. I can't remember what I finally did to correct it but I do rember the error message I got was like yours. Try using different combinations of ID numbers; aren't there a couple different ways to sign in? Try each. 

edited: 
Just re-read your other post. since you tried using the reciept number, try using your ID number to log in. Like I said I'm not sure this will work but I had a similar problem that was resolved by logging in with another ID.

The point is that I have a feeling (based on the error message) you're doing something wrong on the sign in. The problem is going to be how to contact CIC if you can't correct it. There never seemed to be a way to get a person on the phone, so we always relied on email which usually took a long time.

Good luck.

PS If you ask me any other questions I won't be able to answer for a week. We're going up north for a visit to Vancouver Island.


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*Timescales are pretty accurate*

Good evening. 
Today received my letter from the London embassy requesting final photos and passport for permanent residence (via skilled workers program). 32 months.
I was surprised how quick the reponse has been after having my medical details sent through 3 weeks ago. 

The 'check status online' has never worked for me. 

Hope this helps. 
Kindest regards Chris


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

Snodge said:


> Sorry, I meant to write back yesterday and didn't have time but got reminded by an email this morning.
> 
> Reading the text of the message you got brings back a vague memory from the beginnings of our process. My wife had been checking the site and got a response on her computer but I couldn't get it on mine. I can't remember what I finally did to correct it but I do rember the error message I got was like yours. Try using different combinations of ID numbers; aren't there a couple different ways to sign in? Try each.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Actually I tried other options aswell. The result is the same. So do you suggest an email inquiry to CIC? If yes, can you let me know the email address?


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

ChrisGraham said:


> Good evening.
> Today received my letter from the London embassy requesting final photos and passport for permanent residence (via skilled workers program). 32 months.
> I was surprised how quick the reponse has been after having my medical details sent through 3 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris for the update. So you mean that you found no status update in the CIC website. But still you got a call for medical and request for passport for visa stamping. Congratulations. So I too can hope to hear from them even if I don't get any update in their website.
Moreover, you have mentioned that it took 32 months for your complete process. So it means 2 years and eight months. I applied in the month of October 2008. Realistically, I should expect my decision by mid of 2011. Am I correct?


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, the website status never worked for me and I've heard similar annecdotes. 

You don't receive any calls you receive letters.

It may be a case that with the current economic situation in the UK some people are staying put than risking a move and finding a job in an area with already large numbers of unemployed people, hence a rapid response. As the economy in Canada improves compared ot the UK the drop out rate may decrease again. Or the the estimates are very accurate. 

I'm actually going down to the CanExpo when it's in London in March and may see if there's anyone from the embassy would can unlighten me. They don't know I expect, yet, whilst I'm there. 

My only recommendation is have all your documentation ready for the next stage. The hardest job was rooting out my pay slips and places i've lived for 10 years which took a little while to find and copy. 

Cheers Chris



samdubai said:


> Thanks Chris for the update. So you mean that you found no status update in the CIC website. But still you got a call for medical and request for passport for visa stamping. Congratulations. So I too can hope to hear from them even if I don't get any update in their website.
> Moreover, you have mentioned that it took 32 months for your complete process. So it means 2 years and eight months. I applied in the month of October 2008. Realistically, I should expect my decision by mid of 2011. Am I correct?


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

ChrisGraham said:


> Yes, the website status never worked for me and I've heard similar annecdotes.
> 
> You don't receive any calls you receive letters.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris. Actually I passed that stage of submitting my papers. I have already submitted all my papers including IELTS result to the London office. But after that I haven't heard or received anything from them. I can't even find my status update in the website. That's why I am a bit confused.

Any ways, let's see what happens.
Cheers Sam


----------

